# "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... "

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich könnte mich auch nicht entscheiden...

Der 40" Philips?
Die SM951 von Samsung?
Oder die 16GB DDR4-Riegel?


----------



## matty2580 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



			
				Redaktion schrieb:
			
		

> ...., ansonsten fand ich das Jahr Hardware-Technisch eher lau.


Geht mir genau so, 2015 fand ich sehr langweilig was Hardware betrifft.
Da kann 2016 eigentlich nur noch besser werden. ^^


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Schließe mich da Raff und somit der Nano als Produkt des Jahres an! 
Leicht ist es aber nicht, denn wie alles in diesem Jahr wirkt es eher wie ein Vorbereitungs-Produkt:
Sie macht den (psychologischen) Weg frei für weitere Mini-Karten in Serie für die nächste Generation! Genauso,wie die diesjährigen M.2-SSDs den Weg für günstige Ausgaben im nächsten Jahr freimachen, Skylake (hoffentlich) den Auftakt für noch viel mehr und umfassenderes SpeedShifting in den nächsten Jahren gegeben und mittels der Plattform eine Grundlage für USB-C geschaffen. Ach, und dann natürlich noch der Display-Sektor: Die DRR-Displays sind ja tatsächlich zu großen Teilen schön und gut---aber bei Displays sind wir immer noch in der viele-Fronten-Phase: Kalibrierung, Blickwinkel, Reaktionszeiten, Kontrast,maximale Bildwiederholrate usw.---es gibt einfach so Unmengen zu verbessern!


----------



## Korberich (27. Dezember 2015)

*Klar die NANO!*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sicher das innovativste Produkt des Jahres gewesen. Die NANO hat einfach dieses gewisse Etwas eines richtig "geilen" Stück Hardware. Sexy Form, extreme Leistung auf minimalstem Raum, kein Gramm zu viel auf den Rippen. Leider ist der Preis auch entsprechend aber vielleicht erholt sich unser Trauerspiel einer Währung (EURO) ja nächstes Jahr wieder ein wenig und mit ein wenig guten Willen der Händler sehen wir den Preis bei 399 Euro. Dann bin ich sofort bei Alternate im Shop!


----------



## phila_delphia (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mir geht es wie Herrn Link!

Ich finde die GTX 980 ti super... und erwische mich immer wieder dabei, dass sich im Preisvergleich nach einem Schnäppchen suche. Gleichzeitig hält mich die Vernunft zurück. Weshalb sollte ich jetzt noch +700 € ausgeben, wenn in einem guten halben Jahr "Pascal" die gegenwärtige Architektur ablösen und - Marketingversprechen hin oder her - so alt aussehen lassen wird  (was sie ja ohnehin schon ist).

Grüße

phila


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe dieses Jahr gar nichts in meinen PC investiert, wenn ichmir das so durchlese weiß ich auch warum, es gab nichts aufregendes.

Für mich wären durchaus Anwärter:
Das neue BeQuiet Dark Power P11. Nach vielen Jahren nochmal eine leichte Verbesserung bei Netzteilen.
Das Microsoft Surface 4 Pro, ich mag das Ding und seitdem 3er ist es wirklich brauchbar.
Vielleicht noch der Core i7 5775. Trotz der "alten" Plattform ein schneller Prozessor mit einer Grafikeinheit, die für viele Dinge ausreicht. Ideal für einen effizienten ArbeitsPC. Bei Bedarf kann man auch eine dedizierte GPU zustecken und hat einen Pfeilschnellen Spiele PC.

Der größte Flop sind für mich die Preise, die bei teilweise eher deutlich gestiegen als gesunken sind (Geforce, Intel).

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pumpi (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Produkt des Jahres ist das Gratiswindows 10. Wurde mir gleich 2 mal geschenkt. Mein Haswell I3 im HTPC fühlt sich jetzt schon volumiger an   . Da kann man wenigstens hoffen das es nochmal irgendwann was bringt. Teure Grafikkarten kann man immer haben...

Und bevor ich zur aktuellen Skylake Plattform inklusive 4 Kerner greife, würde ich immer 2011-3 vorziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Produkt des Jahres ist _____________ .
Wie man nichts sieht oder lesen kann ist für mich nix dabei gewesen. Ich versuche es in 12 Monaten noch mal


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein persönliches Produkt des Jahres ist die PS4. 

Denn am PC habe ich direkt so gut wie nichts verändert. Einzig das Upgrade von 12 auf 24 gb RAM wäre erwähnenswert.
Ansonsten hat sich meine Kiste in Bezug Hardware Neuheiten mehr als denn je gelangweilt. 

Wo ich allerdings noch etwas schmunzeln muss ist, wenn es um den aktuellen Preis der GTX 970 geht.
Zum Release gekauft und kostet heut quasi noch genauso viel. Die Leistung reicht auch noch total für meine Verhältnisse aus.
War also trotz des VRAM Gates ein guter Deal.


----------



## max00 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Produkt des Jahres ist das Dell Latitude 15 E5550, dass ich seit dem Sommer in der Arbeit unter Linux verwenden darf.
Gutes Display, ausreichend Leistung, guter Akku, schickes Gehäuse - wenn ich privat gerade ein Notebook benötigen würde, würd es wohl dieses werden


----------



## bootzeit (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich eindeutig AMD´s Nano, leider aber außerhalb des Preisbereiches wo ich regelmäßig einkaufe .


----------



## XXTREME (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Jup...die Nano . Wird jetzt auch die Tage gekauft da ich ne "Rakete" in Mini brauche  (Mini Spiele PC gerade soweit fertig gestellt....außer die NANO)


----------



## McZonk (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mir ging das in etwa so wie Raff, nur dass bei mir die Vernunft am Ende nicht gesiegt hat. 

Auch gut: Hab ich über die Feiertage was Kleines aber Feines zum Testen/Spielen.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Irgendwie finde ich es sympathisch das soviele Leute die Nano als Produkt des Jahres sehen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Produkt des Jahres ist die PS4.



Schon lustig das ein Produkt von 2013 dein persönliches Produkt 2015 geworden ist. Da sieht man wieder, wie wenig passiert ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Xagi (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

mmm....glaub bei mir isses dieses Jahr die Massagesitzauflage für mein Zockerstühlchen  Keinerlei Verspannung mehr wenns dann mal wieder länger dauert. (16+ Stunden Test bei F4 Release)

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Zsinj (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Viel aufregendes gab es dieses Jahr nicht. 
CPU & co. gäääähn bis zum abwinken. 
Bei den GPUs gab es wenigstens die Nano. High End Leistung versteckt sich (dem aussehen nach) in einer kleinen Mittelklasse Karte. Aber meine 290 reicht locker noch bis zur nächsten Generation. 

Bei meiner Spielmöhre hat sich auch nichts verändert. Nur mein Büroknecht ist neu und läuft passiv


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Spinal schrieb:


> Schon lustig das ein Produkt von 2013 dein persönliches Produkt 2015 geworden ist. Da sieht man wieder, wie wenig passiert ist.
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Weil ich sie mir im Jahre 2015 gekauft habe und weiter nichts erwähnenswertes bei mir passiert ist. Deswegen eben. ^^
In der Beschreibung heißt es ja auch "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " und nicht "Mein Produkt welches 2015 veröffentlicht wurde ist..."


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das habe ich auch schon so interpretiert, ich finde es dennoch lustig


----------



## Deimos (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Schliesse mich bezüglich der Nano ebenfalls an, die nun in einem LAN-PC sitzt.
Ein wirklich cooles Produkt, wenn auch (wie die meisten aktuellen Grafikkarten) zu teuer.

Ansonsten war das Hardware- und insbesondere das GPU-Jahr ziemlich langweilig. So blieb immerhin mehr Geld fürs Heimkino übrig.


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Produkt des Jahres ist mein 2 Monatealt Samsung Fernseher "55 UHD, mit Blurays ist es einfach...


----------



## freezy94 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich war dieses Jahr nichts dabei. Hoffentlich gibt es in 2016 was interessantes.


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Angesichts der bescheidenen Auswahl wäre es bei mir auch die Nano, dicht gefolgt vom Steam Controller.

Geld investiert habe ich dieses Jahr allerdings nur in "ältere" Hardware wie X1 Controller + neues Gehäuse für den HTPC, sowie SSD und DDR3 RAM upgrades für zwei andere Rechner. Bei letzteren passte wenigstend der Preis.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich halte es mit Raff - und Carsten. ^^
Die Nano finde ich das spannendste Stück Technik seit Jahren, aber der Preis schmeckt mir nicht. 
Mein 128 GB () Sandisk ExtremePro macht mit 200MB/s Schreiben und Lesen jedenfalls viel Freude.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Produkt des Jahres ... " - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein persönliches Highlight war ebenfalls die Fury X und die Nano. Vielleicht nicht in Sachen Leistung, aber in Sachen Technik ging es endlich mal etwas voran (HBM Speicher). Ansonsten freue ich mich auf sinkende Preise bei den SSDs. Nicht mehr lange, dann können die alten HDDs endlich alle aus den laufenden Systemen verschwinden.


----------

